# NEDRA Nationals Raffle motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I may have missed something in the emails flying by,
but why is this called a raffle motor? Is it only
available to those that attend the event? If not,
here's my suggestion.
Set up a NEDRA paypal account for those that can't
attend, but are willing to contribute $5 or so bucks
towards the raffle. There are hundreds of people on
this list, and I would think many would be willing to
put up some cash to win one of your motors Jim. Time
to expand the bidding?
Maybe Chip Gribben or somebody that has internet
skills could make this raffle much bigger and more
exciting to the people on this list! Maybe we could
even have an extra check box like the DMV that
contributes to John's bigger lithium pack? 
Thanks,
Rod


> --- Jim Husted <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey all
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd certainly buy a ticket or two..... Not that I've
ever, ever won anything in my life, someone make this
happen.




> --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I may have missed something in the emails flying by,
> > but why is this called a raffle motor? Is it only
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Maybe we could
> > even have an extra check box like the DMV that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I am SOOOOO there!



> Jim Husted wrote:
> 
> > With that said I was hoping to do more than the small
> > 6.7" motor that I try to donate to the NEDRA events
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Chip, Brian, FT

You boys got your ears on? This is (will be) NEDRA's
motor to do as they see fit. 

Couple of issues to address though if it went to a
don't have to be present to win raffle. One, it lets
you lazy bums sit on the couch reading posts and not
come out and have some fun, LMAO 8^P

Another is, it'd have to end before the event so if
the winner is present he doesn't have to wait and
occur freight etc. Freight would have to come from
winner or maybe NEDRA if they just raked in the bucks
by the wheelbarrows 8^) 

And last, how to combine the online and present
tickets and draw the winner. None of these are to big
an issue but would need to be addressed and a NEDRA
body would need to take charge of this. 

As stated, this could bring far more dollars in for
NEDRA if they are into it. If this doesn't pan out
for this event maybe I'll offer one later that could
be an online only raffle as a thought.

Hell I wish I had a motor this nice to play with 8^)
EVery time I build one up some bastard comes along and
takes it from me 8^( 

For those who say they never win anything though, I
won an awesome Ebike that Brian Hall had brought up to
raffle at the event last year 8^) Never know if you
don't go 8^P

Anyway thanks for the ideas and support! In fact no
one from NEDRA has contacted me for this years
sponsoring so I'm getting the cart in front of the
horse being they're slow asses 8^o at least when they
aren't on the track 8^)

Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric





> --- Michael Barkley <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'd certainly buy a ticket or two..... Not that I've
> > ever, ever won anything in my life, someone make
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Set up a NEDRA paypal account for those that can't
> > attend, but are willing to contribute $5 or so bucks
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Or Mail a printable Entry form in with the set price of the raffle ticket by a certain date well before the EVent. (You might
reveive entries after the drawing so you'll have to return those - or keep them) Sales of new tickets during the EVent get added
to those received by mail ... The drawing could be made at the EVent and Wildman could send an online play-by-play of the drawing
so those of us at home know when we win 

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
> Behalf Of Dave Cover
> Sent: Friday, July 27, 2007 7:45 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: NEDRA Nationals Raffle motor
>
>


> > --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Set up a NEDRA paypal account for those that can't
> > > attend, but are willing to contribute $5 or so bucks
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Talk about trust, friendship, and confidence in a technology. Loaning a
battery pack for someone to race with?

What do you think if someone walked up to their best friend and said can
I borrow your car this weekend, I want to see what it will do in the
quarter mile.

You guys are a great inspiration.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think the offline NEDRA raffle is a good idea as the idea is to
get people out there. (Fresno - Portland 755 miles :-( )

But if Jim wants to have a HiTorque quarterly raffle, That might be a
really cool idea.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all

I thought I'd throw in some history on how these
raffle motors came to be. It started with Shawn and
Matt asking me if I might have a small motor I could
work up so they could award it as a prize at the
Battery Beach EVent, in return I'd get my logo on a
shirt and the brochure 8^)

It was a great way for me to get some advertising
without breaking my bank account, with the added perk
of someone winning a motor to tinker with.

As Chip's Power of DC approached I got a call from
Chip wondering it I might have another small motor
that could be worked up 8^) I can't remember exactly
how it came to be, but Chip decided to raffle it off
to help pay for the EVents expenses vs as a prize. I
thought it was a better idea than it being given to
the person who already had the fastest, or the best in
show, or what EVer, I mean why do they need it? It
needs to go to the slowest or the guy who doesn't have
a motor already, at least that's my thoughts on it.

Many of these cores have been given to me by Wayland
who finds them in the scrap bin at work. Funny how
John pays me to fix his fried motors with fried
motors, LMAO! Actually this is one of my favorite
things about this community and how many of us try to
pay it forward a bit (we all have our niche and
talents) as most of us beg, borrow, and steal our way
to EV ownership 8^o In fact I wouldn't have a
website if it weren't from the awesome generousity of
Chris Robbinson who set it up and hosts it for me 8^)
and it sure beats that free site thing I tried to
start out on, hehe, Thanks Chris! I in turn try to
post what I've learnerd there 8^)

To be honest I'm not really sure how these raffles
have worked and believe that they generally go to help
that particular "local" EVent and not to a larger
NEDRA fund, but I could be wrong here. 

I believe the spirit of these motors is to help at a
local level, award at a local level, and support at
the local level 8^) At PIR for example there were
regular ICE race fans / attendies who bought tickets
in hopes that they might obtain their first EV
component last year 8^) In fact these smaller motors
make great first time projects for anyone to work with
and not just for pre-existing EV'ers.

An online raffle (for a general NEDRA fund raiser)
does have some worthy merit and I'd be into working
something out if they feel it worthy a try, there
might be laws and rules that would have to be overcome
though that lie hidden that could bite them / me in
the butt also (darn near have to worry about
EVerything these days).

Sorry I got long winded as I really just wanted to say
that the spirit of these motors is really a full
circle proccess, as Wayland and Tim garbage dive the
cores, throw them at me where I fix them up and pass
them to an EVent where in turn it becomes property of
someone in the community. Call me a dork but I think
that's the coolest thing to be part of 8^) 

Couple last thoughts here,


> --- Jeff Shanab <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I don't think the offline NEDRA raffle is a good
> > idea as the idea is to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Jim Husted <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >Between the different NEDRA EVent's it's close to
> >being a quarterly raffle thing already 8^P As a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jim-

Don't give in to the couch raffle players. Take the high road---and keep it
local.
If someone wants to win the motor in a raffle, make them have to show up in
support of the racing EVs.
Fewer players means better chance of me to win!!! Just kidding...I don't
need that motor---you know the one I do need.

It is very honorable and cool that you donate these motors for the larger
cause Jim. And if it's to raise money for NEDRA, that's great.

Another fundraising idea for NEDRA is to do what the folks at SACA (Steam
Auto Club of America) do in raising money for their annual steam car time
trials (1/8th mile drags) in Michigan in September. The coordinator for the
SACA time trials gets 1000's of dollars in financial donations from
businesses and individuals to support the annual event. NOT ONLY does this
fundraising result in a $1000 winning time trial prize for the winner and
lesser amounts for 2nd & 3rd places, but they also raise enough money to PAY
fuel expenses for every individual who brings a steam car that leaves the
starting line. One gentleman brought his vehicle some 2000miles from L.A.
to Michigan and got all of his fuel paid for. This kind of financial
incentive to bring competition vehicles really helps to encourage folks to
participate. NEDRA can learn from that model.

-Myles Twete, Portland Or.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll be there, Jim, hoping to win that motor and stuff it in a motorcycle. 
And yes, we need more people spreading the EV/conversion gospel. I'm always 
looking to do more.

Lon Hull,
Portland, OR


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Husted" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 27, 2007 6:59 PM
Subject: NEDRA Nationals Raffle motor


> Hey all
>
> Being that lots of folks made the trek to PIR for the
> Wayland invitational and being that it falls just a
> month before the Nationals, I feel it makes it a bit
> tougher to rally up the troops to come out and support
> the group again. As this is NEDRA's 10th year (a
> banner year at that!) anniversery I feel that it
> should be supported and recognized for the efforts
> made by those who have all helped to make doing an EV
> convertion better, faster, and safer by pushing things
> at the track and developing better ways to do things
> 8^)
>
> With that said I was hoping to do more than the small
> 6.7" motor that I try to donate to the NEDRA events
> 8^) but I didn't have anything I could part with
> larger than than a 6.7" 8^(
>
> Last week Wayland calls me up and tells me that Tim
> Brehm saw some motors in the scrap bin and shot him a
> call (my ears perk up and I'm like ooH, do tell 8^)
> Turns out John fetched out 5 motors for me! Four of
> these are 7.5" X 13" Crown drive motors, two are
> sep-ex and two are series wound. I'm going to be
> stuffing an L91 shaft (old ones out already) into one
> of the series wound motors and work it up so NEDRA can
> raffle it off 8^)
>
> For those wanting facts I took some measurements 8^P
> The armature is a 45 bar /slot and wound with .090 X
> .200 wire and the lamination body is 4.75" X 4.75".
> The coils are 12 turn wound with .070 X .500 wire.
> These Crowns are modeled after the ADC's and in fact
> use the same brushes and these are an 8 brushed motor.
> The total weight is 80 lbs. and is a lot more motor
> than the 50 lbs 6.7" I've been doing.
>
> Being that Tim and John look out for their little
> motor buddy (thanks guys 8^) they have allowed me to
> supply a lot nicer gift in support of the great work
> this orginazation has done 8^) In fact this should be
> looked at like a Plasma Torqued sponsored motor 8^o
>
> I'll be posting pics soon. It isn't an MTC but I've
> seen people using smaller motors than this in small
> cars, if nothing else it'd be a nice beefy MC motor
> although if Rod wins it it'll be on a scooter, LMAO.
> I hate to say it but I'm still not even a NEDRA member
> yet but I do what I can to help the guys out so they
> can try to at least make ends meet and I'm calling you
> all out to come help to 8^)
>
> I'll end with this, you do not need to be a racer to
> come out and help. In fact what I don't see is the
> daily driver clubs who might have pamplets to hand out
> to the public. Mike Willmon made some up and he was
> handing them out like crazy 8^) I'm guilty of this
> also though 8^(
>
> The people asking questions want to know about where
> and how they can learn about doing a daily driver.
> Here's where the racers "wow" them but there needs to
> be more advertising and instructions about how to and
> where to start than is there right now IMO. In short,
> if nothing else the more bodies that are there talking
> to the public the more we are heard 8^)
>
> I hope that this might help push anyone that's
> teetering on the fence on whether or not they will
> make the effort to attend, over to the attend side 8^)
>
> Somebody's going to be taking it home, why not you~!
> Hope to see EVeryone there.
> Jim Husted
> Hi-Torque Electric
>
>
>
>
>
>
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Got a little couch potato?
> Check out fun summer activities for kids.
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=oni_on_mail&p=summer+activities+for+kids&cs=bz
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL. Same here and me neither...


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Michael Barkley" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 27, 2007 7:35 PM
Subject: Re: NEDRA Nationals Raffle motor


> I'd certainly buy a ticket or two..... Not that I've
> ever, ever won anything in my life

>


> > --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I may have missed something in the emails flying by,
> >> but why is this called a raffle motor? Is it only
> ...


----------

